# Please read and advise! What should be my first move after giving divorce papers



## godluvsme2 (Nov 26, 2011)

I have decided to go and file for divorce on monday my husband is a serial cheater. I have another post in this forum. I am going to file for divorce and not tell him because before when I tried before to make it amicable and told him we could do it together since he seems to have checked out of the marriage along time ago with the multiple EAs. Everytime I tell him that I don/t trust him and he is not very remorseful we should get a divorce he agrees to do it but then he bogs me down and abuses me emotionally and sucks me right back in. So I have decided I will have to do it without telling him. What should be some of the first steps I take after I give him the papers. Thanks guys


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I have no idea, but good luck! That won't be easy and I admire your courage.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Study and memorize the 180.

It's designed to help you deal with the upcoming turmoil. It's not for getting your husband back, though that may happen as a side effect.


----------

